# 2014 Galaxy note 10.1



## Alltimate Painting (Mar 2, 2012)

Trying to figure out if I want an Ipad 4 or this new galaxy note. All the hardware specs are on par or beat the ipad but I've heard ios has a better list of apps for 9-10 inch screens than android.

Has anyone used one? I'm ready to pull the trigger as soon as they release the 3g/4g LTE version.

I like the idea of taking pics of a job with handwritten notes to send to job sups. Or vice versa if I got the cheaper galaxy tab 8 inch for jobs sups on site.

I'm trying to is it for:
1. Evernote
2. QuickBooks online
3. Quckbooks mobile app (For estimating on the spot)


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I have the current model works great with Dropbox, Evernote, Pages Manager, Google Plus. the camera sucks on the one I have. it really needs the S Pen which it doesn't come with.

I use mine sharing the internet with my galaxy note II. I might look into the new one when it hits the market and its available through Verizon.


----------



## Alltimate Painting (Mar 2, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I have the current model works great with Dropbox, Evernote, Pages Manager, Google Plus. the camera sucks on the one I have. it really needs the S Pen which it doesn't come with.
> 
> I use mine sharing the internet with my galaxy note II. I might look into the new one when it hits the market and its available through Verizon.


I went into at&t today to buy it not realizing they only had the wifi version which was released 3 weeks ago. So now its either wait for the data version or get the ipad 4 with 3g/4g LTE. Looking forward to getting rid of my old lap top and use a tablet/desktop combo.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I would buy just the Wifi version. Works the same with my cell phone.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I use the iPad 4, seems pretty much the same if you are new to them. 

I use:
Invoice2go subscription
Evernote subscription
Camera
FB
Paint talk
Measurement photo app
Dropbox
iTunes - plugged to work radio
Banking
... Etc

Both seem equal to me I just like the iPad 4 over my nexus (previously owned) because it's generally fewer clicks to navigate around and the whole family has pretty much converted to Apple everything.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I was just checking the specs on best buy. It has pretty much the same as mine after the software update last week.


----------



## Alltimate Painting (Mar 2, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I would buy just the Wifi version. Works the same with my cell phone.


That's good to know. I thought it would drain the battery on my phone or be a hassle to stay connected. Or if i'd have to reconnect every time I showed up to a new bid. If I have 8 bids in a day and I have to reconnect with my phone for each bid or it completely drains the power on my phone battery then I'd probably want to wait for the data version.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Alltimate Painting said:


> That's good to know. I thought it would drain the battery on my phone or be a hassle to stay connected. Or if i'd have to reconnect every time I showed up to a new bid. If I have 8 bids in a day and I have to reconnect with my phone for each bid or it completely drains the power on my phone battery then I'd probably want to wait for the data version.


Is not going to last a whole day. I only connect it when I need it or to take a credit card payment. BTW it does not work with Pay Pal Here only with Square. If I'm going to use pay Pal Here I use my Gaxaly Note


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is not going to last a whole day. I only connect it when I need it or to take a credit card payment. BTW it does not work with Pay Pal Here only with Square. If I'm going to use pay Pal Here I use my Gaxaly Note


How do like Square? I've circled that wagon for about a year. I'm eager to commit just can't find any decent references for it.


----------



## Alltimate Painting (Mar 2, 2012)

Danahy said:


> How do like Square? I've circled that wagon for about a year. I'm eager to commit just can't find any decent references for it.


I like mine. I've only used it a couple times. As far as I know there's no commitment. Nor is there any cost for the square reader.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Danahy said:


> How do like Square? I've circled that wagon for about a year. I'm eager to commit just can't find any decent references for it.


Square is OK. I actually like Pay Pal Here better since the funds are available immediately and I can take payments on my phone, on my website or send an invoice.

There is no commitment with any of them. Square is great they deposit your money next day on your business account. With Pay Pal you can request the debit card and no need to wait.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I have it and i love it... i stated using thee s-note app for almost everything.... i dont even carry a binder any more.... 

i wish i could write my bids on it...

i heard from a hvac guy ipad has an app called " the proposal" where you can down load your word document bid form right into it and do everything off ipad...

some body should check it out and let me know how it works....since i wont do the ipad thing lol


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Speaking of the note - just bought my wife the new Note 3 phone for her birthday. Should get it tomorrow. It looks like a freaking awesome phone. Little to big for me though.

Pat


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Speaking of the note - just bought my wife the new Note 3 phone for her birthday. Should get it tomorrow. It looks like a freaking awesome phone. Little to big for me though.
> 
> Pat


I might upgrade to that one if the price is right.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Which ever you decide. Just remember to get a good case. Found this case by roots sold at Staples. I Used to sport the griffin military grade case but it would get super hot in the summer, and the cover would get dirty and mess with screen sensitivity. This case keeps it cool, protects from over spray and has a larger compartment for whatever else u need to carry.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I might upgrade to that one if the price is right.


It was expensive. had to do a new 2 year contract with verizon and it still cost me $450 after all was said and done.

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My ipad2 might be ready to become a crew tablet if the ipad 5 looks good when it launches tomorrow!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> It was expensive. had to do a new 2 year contract with verizon and it still cost me $450 after all was said and done.
> 
> Pat


I paid $399 with a 2 year contract for my Galaxy Note II. Is it available in white?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I paid $399 with a 2 year contract for my Galaxy Note II. Is it available in white?


I think so, not sure though. I just got the black one. How do you carry that thing around all day when you are working? I have a normal phone - Samsung Charge and it's all fooked up from being in my pocket all the time.

Pat


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I think so, not sure though. I just got the black one. How do you carry that thing around all day when you are working? I have a normal phone - Samsung Charge and it's all fooked up from being in my pocket all the time.
> 
> Pat


I'll PM you the link when I get home of the place where I got my pouch. They have different styles.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'll PM you the link when I get home of the place where I got my pouch. They have different styles.


There is no way I will get that phone. Or at least I don't think so. It's just seems way to big, I'm not the type to wear a pouch or some kind a chit like that. I don't even have a bluetooth ear piece. I used to but it kept getting clogged with ear wax and crap. Was all nasty and yellow after a few weeks.

Pat


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> There is no way I will get that phone. Or at least I don't think so. It's just seems way to big, I'm not the type to wear a pouch or some kind a chit like that. I don't even have a bluetooth ear piece. I used to but it kept getting clogged with ear wax and crap. Was all nasty and yellow after a few weeks.
> 
> Pat


Lol. How often do you shower? Are there any water restrictions in Cali.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I've had a plantronics voyager pro for 5 -6 years now using it every day.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'll PM you the link when I get home of the place where I got my pouch. They have different styles.


You have a pouch?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Bender said:


> You have a pouch?


:yes:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I have this one, but I'm thinking about getting the one in the second pic because mine gets in the way a little, some times I had to remove it while painting baseboards.

The first one is $ 9.99 and the second one is $ 5.99 today.


----------



## croatianlego (Nov 14, 2013)

Alltimate Painting said:


> Trying to figure out if I want an Ipad 4 or this new galaxy note. All the hardware specs are on par or beat the ipad but I've heard ios has a better list of apps for 9-10 inch screens than android.
> 
> Has anyone used one? I'm ready to pull the trigger as soon as they release the 3g/4g LTE version.
> 
> ...


Galaxy's video is awesome. You are right, all the hardware specs are on par or beat the ipad. Samsung's technology keeps on improving and am pretty sure this will meet your expectations.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm upset I just saw a comrrcial that lebron james is endorsing the galaxy note.....I can't stand him !!!!


----------



## Alltimate Painting (Mar 2, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> I have it and i love it... i stated using thee s-note app for almost everything.... i dont even carry a binder any more....
> 
> i wish i could write my bids on it...
> 
> ...


I'd be interested to see how that software looks on the Ipad. I've pretty much made up my mind and I'm waiting for the note 10.1 to come out with 4g lte version. I'm a fan of the multi window.

I've been working over the past week with an adobe acrobat pro to get some PDF's made for collecting info/measurements during the estimate. Its should be able to operate just like an excel spreadsheet with the additional ability to insert pictures, annotate pictures and hand write notes.

I figured I'll collect the info with these forms and then use this online estimating software to prepare my quote. As a plus, the estimating software links with freshbooks. What's really nice about it is I can prepare the estimate and have a cust sign on the spot or I can send an email...or both. When someone views the estimate I can see when they viewed it and how often. When the deal closes it keeps track of my close rate. It should help with follow up and help me measure my own sales performance, hopefully paying for itself.

I talked to Pat a couple weeks ago about his recommendation and how well his estimating software would work for on the spot bids. I seriously considered purchasing the surface pro 2 but it doesnt have a data version and it doesnt look like they have plans to introduce one. Plus its almost twice as heavy which could be a pain after a while.

A friend of mine got the note 3 phablet.....its a huge phone. You gotta two hander. I could never use it to do estimates and I'd hate it as a phone so it was a no go.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Alltimate Painting said:


> I'd be interested to see how that software looks on the Ipad. I've pretty much made up my mind and I'm waiting for the note 10.1 to come out with 4g lte version. I'm a fan of the multi window.
> 
> I've been working over the past week with an adobe acrobat pro to get some PDF's made for collecting info/measurements during the estimate. Its should be able to operate just like an excel spreadsheet with the additional ability to insert pictures, annotate pictures and hand write notes.
> 
> ...


The Quote Roller. I looked into that a while ago, curious to know what you think. It's a proposal system is in not? I wouldn't call it an estimating software.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I keep trying to decide if I want to get a tablet just for estimates/note taking and use a mostly preprinted estimate form. Or if i want to get a windows based tablet (looking at dell venue 8 pro) and a mobile printer so I can print right on the spot. Not sure which direction is better for me.


----------



## Alltimate Painting (Mar 2, 2012)

George Z said:


> The Quote Roller. I looked into that a while ago, curious to know what you think. It's a proposal system is in not? I wouldn't call it an estimating software.


I suppose the PDF forms would be considered my system for estimating and quote roller is a presentation/proposal tool. It does have the ability to input line items with descriptions and price but its not quite organized or detailed for my liking in terms of budgeting a job. The real question is does it work to land more jobs. Personally, I think the ability to accept, sign and submit a 20% deposit in a matter of 2 minutes will improve my sales percentage, not to mention a more fluid sales presentation. It beats the alternative to printing out the bid, signing it, writing out a check and mailing in a deposit and then checking your account to see when the deposit went through. At least I'm hoping it will make a difference because it'll take sometime adapting a new system. 

I'll let you know how it works out with real world experience. I have the account but im still finalizing my PDF forms and then i'll get into setting up my quotes in quote roller. It'll probably be a couple weeks before I start using it.


----------



## Alltimate Painting (Mar 2, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> I keep trying to decide if I want to get a tablet just for estimates/note taking and use a mostly preprinted estimate form. Or if i want to get a windows based tablet (looking at dell venue 8 pro) and a mobile printer so I can print right on the spot. Not sure which direction is better for me.


Theres really no need to get a printer. Paperless is the advantage to using a tablet. Just use your estimate form, convert it into a PDF and have your customers sign the estimate on the spot. Save the file to a drop box account and your set. Email them a copy when you're done.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Ya I get that, but about 30% of my market doesn't have cell coverage (with any carrier) and occasionally I run into someone who doesn't own a computer.

That's why I'm leaning towards a windows tablet. Allows me to be paperless when the time is right, but I can also keep a small printer for when it isn't


----------



## Alltimate Painting (Mar 2, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> Ya I get that, but about 30% of my market doesn't have cell coverage (with any carrier) and occasionally I run into someone who doesn't own a computer.
> 
> That's why I'm leaning towards a windows tablet. Allows me to be paperless when the time is right, but I can also keep a small printer for when it isn't


I can see how having a printer just in case would be a good idea. You don't need cell service to use or save your converted PDF sales form. If you go with android you will have a traditional file system so you can store it on your hard drive. Then you could email it or save it to the cloud when you're in coverage. Unlike the ipad which requires drop box or saving a PDF in your picture library.

I think I'll eventually go the windows tablet route once the hardware/mobile apps catch up to android/ios and there are more options available. If you want to stick with a windows tablet the thinkpad tablet 2 looks decent. It runs full windows 8.1, weighs a little over a lb, has 4g, stylus and the battery last about 9 hours. Downfall for me was the processor, wouldn't really be a sufficient substitute to a desktop or laptop so I figured why not just go with the best tablet.


----------

